# 2012 Oscars



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

View attachment 3494

Yes, it's here again. Maybe a little better this evening, with Billy "Mahvellous" Crystal back as host.

I'm currently being force-fed too many little people on the red carpet. On with the show!

http://www.ontheredcarpet.com/index


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

What a load of expletive deleted. no offense


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I thought that was funny:
http://teamcoco.com/video/war-horse-score


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

itywltmt said:


> I thought that was funny:
> http://teamcoco.com/video/war-horse-score


Aww I thought the score was alright. The movie was incredible.


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Best Picture
Best Director
Best Actor

Best. Oscars. Ever.

If you hate the Artist, you're probably suffering from this.

http://blogs.suntimes.com/scanners/2011/12/art_shame_and_hype-season_back.html


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I dont hate the Artist but im dissapointed that it won.

Its a novelty more than anything else. Sure its daring to go silent, black and white and use unfamiliar aspect ratios in this age, but the film had nothing to say.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

emiellucifuge said:


> I dont hate the Artist but im dissapointed that it won.
> 
> Its a novelty more than anything else. Sure its daring to go silent, black and white and use unfamiliar aspect ratios in this age, but the film had nothing to say.


I've not seen it yet, but surly if it did so well at the Oscars it must have something going for it!
The trailer looks fabulous...........I'm really looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

presto said:


> I've not seen it yet, but surly if it did so well at the Oscars it must have something going for it!
> The trailer looks fabulous...........I'm really looking forward to seeing it.


It was entertaining, it was interesting in its stylistic call-back to the age in which it is set and it was pretty. But as a work of art...

The oscars rarely agree with posterity. Stanley Kubrick only personally won one academy award for the special effects in 2001:..., yet to me and many other he is one of the greatest artists in film history.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Billy Crystal tried his best, but his best is no longer good enough, to keep this awards show above the waterline. The stars and their pictures lack the wow factor.

A couple of good Crystal jabs at the beginning, with references to the Chapter 11 venue (Kodak Theater), and millionaires giving gold statuettes to each other.

When all was said and done, my favorite moments were...

View attachment 3507


View attachment 3508


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Ricky gervais was much funnier at the Golden Globes IMO


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I've wondered for a very long time why people pay so much attention to award ceremonies like this.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah, Alfred Hitchcock never won an Oscar. And John Wayne's purple performance in True Grit beat Jon Voight's subtle performance in Midnight Cowboy! The Oscars are a load of ?+*$



emiellucifuge said:


> It was entertaining, it was interesting in its stylistic call-back to the age in which it is set and it was pretty. But as a work of art...
> 
> The oscars rarely agree with posterity. Stanley Kubrick only personally won one academy award for the special effects in 2001:..., yet to me and many other he is one of the greatest artists in film history.


----------

